# Vegetable Curry



## Tracer Tong (Nov 2, 2006)

Howdy everyone, I'm new here.  I'm a highschool teacher overseas and I'm in culinary trouble. I've lost 30 pounds in the last two months and if this continues I'll be in the hospital by christmas(no joke).  Add the fact that I'm lactose intolerant, pretty bleak picture huh?  I was able to go shopping and I got a ten pound bag of basmati rice and I got some curry powder.  Musaman curry to be exact.  

So I've got curry powder and basmati rice.  I don't have coconut milk(and I don't think I can get it).  I can get most vegetables, potatoes, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, garlic, even basil on occasion.  

Please, someone, tell me how to turn curry powder and vegetables into curry.  If you can, use really basic language and try to avoid telling me things like "add two teaspoons curry powder to five cups rice in boiling water"  I don't have measuring cups or anything like that.

Yes I realize this is a little desperate but I'm kind of in dire straights here.  Thank you all in advance for your help.


----------



## lulu (Nov 2, 2006)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/turnip-curry-28269.html?highlight=turnip+curry

I posted this recently, is it of any help to you?  Where abouts are you?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 2, 2006)

I hate to say this, but regardless of your "dire straights", you certainly should be able to pick up at least one measuring spoon & cup somewhere, unless you're a high-school teacher in the mountains of Nepal.  (Are you?)

I definitely do NOT want to scare you away from this site, since there are many here who can help you, but it's not going to ultimately solve your problem to ask "please tell me how to turn all these ingredients into curry - but don't ask me to have to measure anything".  Also - if you have recently lost 30 pounds, I also think you need to see whatever medical personnel are available to you wherever you are.  Throwing together a vegetable curry isn't necessarily going to solve that problem.

Your health worries me.  A teacher - regardless of subject - should know better.  Please seek help above & beyond this website!!


----------



## Tracer Tong (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm in the outskirts(way outskirts) of Cairo.  I teach English.  

Tell me if this is way off base:

You cook the vegetables together so they are all like edible and stuff.  And then you mix in some of this curry powder stuff and hey its a beginner's curry.  Or is it harder than that?  Thats all I want folks, just to know the basic idea behind making some sort of vegetable curry.  

And I know that being able to make curry is not going to solve my problem but it would help.  

Thanks for the turnip curry link, I'll check that out.


----------



## lulu (Nov 2, 2006)

I do it the other way round.....make the curry sauce and add veg to it.  Usually I don't pre cook the veg.  

Is local food making you ill?  Is it because you are eating raw salads/veg.  Kebabs in Cairo would be the way to go.

There are nternational restaurants in Cairo....Greek, Italian, French etc. If you are in a bad way it might be that getting some well cooked food at a good restaurant might be an investment in your health.


----------



## Tracer Tong (Nov 2, 2006)

Okay, curry sauce and then vegetables!  We're getting somewhere.  Do you mix up the sauce and then put the vegetables in to cook in it or do you make a sauce, cook vegetables seperate and then put them together near the end?

Thanks for the help.  Getting to a restaraunt is kind of out of the question, not that I don't want to though.  Thanks again for the help, we're making progress.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 2, 2006)

You could sprinkle curry powder onto vegetables, but it would taste pretty nasty.  It should be made into a sauce with liquid.  It should be measured.  If you really are serious, buy some measuring equipment.  Also white rice is not what you should be eating if you are trying to lose weight.

Being lactose intolerant often helps lose weight as dairy products can be high in calories.  

What things are you eating now that you can cut out of your diet or cut down on rather than trying to learn curry in such a hurry?


----------



## Tracer Tong (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm trying to GAIN weight.


----------



## lulu (Nov 2, 2006)

Personally I think you can get by eyeballing the ingredients, but I think you should read through some methodologies to get the idea of curry making.  My knowledge is VERY basic, but I tend to toast my spices, add my liquid (in the turnip curry it's a can of chopped tomato) and then add the uncooked but prepared turnips.  

You must be very very remote if you cannot get to central Cairo...I have eaten well there!  I am worried that what you are going to eat is low in protein and is not very balanced.  Quite frankly, I eat low fat vegetable curries because they help me maintain weight loss, and I like them, but it sounds to me that you want to STOP further weight loss, right?  

I'm not trying to be awkward in the least, but I share Breezy Cooking's concern for you!


----------



## Lynan (Nov 2, 2006)

http://www.virtualtourist.com/travel/Africa/Egypt/Muhafazat_al_Qahirah/Cairo-2008750/Shopping-Cairo-TG-C-1.html

Go join this site and you can interact with many expats who live in Cairo and will most likely be able to help with where to source ingredients.
I know some supermarkets deliver and that there is a Carrefour store in Cairo. 
The Carrefour stores I have seen in Dubai and France carry most things you could possibly want, and Im very sure coconut milk especially!!

Vegetable curries will not really help you gain weight. Vegetables (thank goodness!!) are not high in calories. Banana's, full cream milk etc is what you may need to look at eating/drinking more often?

I make my vege curry by frying off onions and garlic until soft, add the curry powder to taste and fry for a couple of minutes. ( I use whole spices such as coriander/cumin/mustard seeds/turmeric etc, not curry powder but...) then add your vegetables cut into regular size pieces. Add the veges that take longer to cook first such as potatos/carrots, the broccoli would go in toward the end.
I also add skinned and pureed fresh tomatos or a can of good Italian tomatos. Also add a can of coconut milk, this makes the curry creamy and luscious!! Im sure you will find some.
If you have any, sprinkle garam masala onto the curry for serving. I use heaps!! 

I am assuming you are getting proper medical attention, and if things are getting as bad as you say, maybe you need to think about returning home (where?) for good specialist treatment and advice.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 2, 2006)

Tracer Tong said:
			
		

> I'm trying to GAIN weight.


 
My bad, I misunderstood your post.  Very sorry.  Still, though, I am not sure a vegetable curry takes you in the right direction.  Have you spoken to a doctor?


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2006)

Cut in hunks the vegetables you want to use
(broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, sweet potatoes, onions, whatever you have)
Melt some butter and saute in a fairly high heat all of these vegetables.  I like my vegetables to start browning a bit
Pour boiling water over the vegetables to almost cover and add a palm-full of curry powder and salt to taste
Simmer until vegetables are done
Mix some flour with some of the vegetable liquid and stir together to make a slurry
You might want to remove veggies for this
Quickly whisk in the slurry to thicken curry
Taste again for seasoning adjustments
If lumps form - oh well - you have dumplings too 

Brown chicken pieces along with the vegetables for some protein
Brown beef cubes if you'd rather have beef

Serve any of these over rice


----------



## Tracer Tong (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the great replies folks.  I'll try it tomorrow(probably).  

Seriously, thanks.  And I'm sorry if my first post was a bit dramatic.  I was REALLY hungry when I wrote that.  Since then I made a whole pot of instant mashed potatoes and ate it and I'm feeling like I'll live again.  

Thanks, I appreciate it a bunch.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2006)

You've got to eat some protein too!  A whole bowl of mashed potatoes will just send your glucose levels out of whack!  For one to feel satisfied one must eat protein, carbs, veggies in one meal or one snack - you'll just feel sluggish eventually after "crashing: off a nothing but mashed potatoes.

Why are you leaving protein out of your diet?


----------



## jennyema (Nov 2, 2006)

You have seen a doctor about your weight loss, right?

Kitchenelf is right.  You'll be a lot better off eating a balanced diet and eating regularly so that you never get THAT hungry.  Better to eat some meat, veggies, and carbs 5 times a day than to wait until you ar e famished and eat a tub of mashed potatoes which = relatively empty calories.

Add nuts and avacados and other healthy yet calorie+ things to your diet.

Add some nuts or some chicken to the curry.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2006)

Back to your very first post Tracy - lactose intolerant is NOT a "pretty bleak picture" by any stretch!!!!  Are there any other issues?  Gluten, wheat, etc.?

What has a doctor said about such a rapid weight loss or is the lactose intolerant a recent thing?


----------



## Tracer Tong (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah, I need all the different nutrients and stuff.  Don't worry though, I'm working on it and I've gotten help.  And no, I don't expect a nice vegetable curry to solve all my problems.  

But you guys have been great.  And I appreciate that a bunch.


----------



## lulu (Nov 3, 2006)

There is little worse than feeling ill a long way from home.  I hope you are ok.


----------



## mstarling (Feb 13, 2007)

*living in Cairo*

Hi there, I am an American living in Cairo, and in the last 3 years it has changed to now import just about anything we get in the States.  I understand you are in the outskirts (where?) but there are ways to get into town on occasion I would assume.  Also, besides being an expert on all of the best supermarkets here, I have connections with doctors, hospitals, and dietitions if you would like to call me and get some info.  Let me know and I can send you my number.


----------

